# c.t. ---- WHAT'S HAPPENING WITH C.T.



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

Anyone try logging on to contractortalk.com?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

works fine for me


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

Are you having problems with the site? There's no reported problems. Let me know.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

can't get it from 3 different computers !!


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

3 different computers from the same location or different places too? I've still had no other reports of problems and traffic is normal. 
Very odd...


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

same location but also from iphone.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

Wow, very strange. Sorry to keep asking questions. Is your iphone using the 3G network or the WiFi when you use it? Try using the 3G network and seeing if you can get there. 
I'm trying to figure out if it's an ISP issue.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

IPHONE always uses 3g.


----------

